# Update Problem

## chrisv93

Hey ich wollte zum ersten mal mein system udpaten (browser usw)

mit dem befehl: emerge --update world

aber ich krieg eine fehlermeldung :

 *Quote:*   

> CLOCK="UTC"
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.9.42 [2.1.9.25] USE="-python2%" 
> ...

 

Wenn ich die sachen entmaskiere die er mir anzeigt kommen beim nächsten mal wieder andere sachen zum maskieren da

----------

## disi

Das ist aber so, wenn man nur einmal im Jahr das System aktualisiert.

Fuer den Block, einfach das Gnome svg (scaled vector graphics fuer icons auf dem Desktop, nichts gefaehrliches) rauswerfen und dann aktualisieren, der wird sich das richtige wieder reinziehen.

```
# emerge -C =gnome-base/librsvg-2.31.0 && emerge -DuN world
```

----------

## chrisv93

danke jetzt emerge er 488 sachen  :Very Happy: 

Aber was macht dein befehl?

Muss ich den immer benutzen wenn ich über längere zeit keine updates gemacht habe?

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Aber was macht dein befehl? 

 

Problem war ja dieses:

 *Quote:*   

> [blocks B ] <gnome-base/librsvg-2.31.0 ("<gnome-base/librsvg-2.31.0" is blocking x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1) 

 

d.h. ein altes Paket (gnome-base/librsvg-2.31.0) verhindert die Installation des neuen (x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1) 

Mit nachfolgendem wird das alte Paket deinstalliert, was diesen Block verursacht. (Nur dieses Mal relevant)

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -C =gnome-base/librsvg-2.31.0

 

Anschliessend wird mit 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -DuN world

 

das komplette Syste upgedated. (Den kannst du jedes mal so benutzen)

PS:

 *Quote:*   

> über längere zeit keine updates gemacht habe

 

Lange kein Update ist bei Gentoo nur bedingt ratsam. Min. 1x im Monat sollte es schon sein (gerade bei "Neulingen")Last edited by slick on Wed Mar 23, 2011 12:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chrisv93

jetzt hab ich es verstanden danke  :Very Happy: 

----------

## chrisv93

so es ist fertig geworden abre wenn ich firefox oder so öffne ist das immernoch die 3 version und nicht die 4?!

----------

## Christian99

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild U ] www-client/firefox-3.6.15 [3.6.13] USE="-debug%" 

 

siehe hier: installiere 3.6.15 anstelle von 3.6.13

firefox 4 ist noch keyword masked. entweder demaskieren oder warten.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *disi wrote:*   

> Das ist aber so, wenn man nur einmal im Jahr das System aktualisiert.

 

Und da ist meine Frage: Ich habe ein System, das ich nur einmal im Jahr update, da der Laptop nicht öfters bei mir vorbei kommt. Hat sich da Gentoo schon mal was einfallen lassen, damit auch das besser geht?

Hintergrund: Ich muss (da war jetzt noch kde-4.3.5 drauf) fast alles deinstallieren und neu installieren (also temporäres Ändern des Profiles usw.) bevor ich endlich das Update durch bekommen habe.

Das mache ich auf einem Spiegel/chroot-System, falls es mal völlig daneben geht und aktiviere es dann erst. Aber die Handarbeit weil dann irgend welche Libraries nicht richtig gelinkt sind, Perl zwischendurch aktualisieren usw. sind auch auf einem sehr schnellen Rechner, der alles im RAM macht, doch eine aufwendige Sache.

Wäre halt schön, keine Bedingung.

----------

## franzf

Der Vorteil von Gentoo ist (neben der Möglichkeit, die Features in der Software seinem eigenen Gusto anzupassen) eigentlich das "rolling release", also das Upgrade eines einzelnen Pakets, ohne eine neue Version der Distro aufspielen zu müssen. Und das deckt sich einfach nicht mit "einmal im Jahr". Da holst du dir nur Probleme, sowohl beim Update als auch in der Security - du stopfst nur 1x im Jahr Sicherheitslöcher!

Bei Distris wie Ubuntu usw. gibt es zwar keine neuen Versionenen eines Pakets, dafür patchen die selber.

Ich denke, es wäre besser, du setzt auf eine andere Distri. Das Update sollte jeder hinbekommen, und wenn der Laptop dann mal bei dir landet, kannst du ja ein einfaches Dist-upgrade fahren.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Das Update sollte jeder hinbekommen

 

Einer der nicht mal merkt, dass er jetzt kein Windows mehr hat, sondern Linux und ganz Stolz ist, dass sein Rechner jetzt schneller und besser arbeitet nicht.  :Wink: 

 *franzf wrote:*   

> ... kannst du ja ein einfaches Dist-upgrade fahren.

 

Um dann die ganzen Vorteile des Rolling-Updates nicht zu haben? Ich habe mir schon eine Arbeitsweise angewöhnt, die das sehr einfach macht. Wollte halt nur fragen, ob sich schon jemand damit etwas weiter auseinandergesetzt hat.

Und dann will (aus Zeitmangel) ich mich nicht in mehrere Distris einarbeiten.

----------

## franzf

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Das Update sollte jeder hinbekommen 
> 
> Einer der nicht mal merkt, dass er jetzt kein Windows mehr hat, sondern Linux und ganz Stolz ist, dass sein Rechner jetzt schneller und besser arbeitet nicht. 

 

Also, den Leuten nicht sagen, dass sie jetzt ein Linux haben, und sie dann verdammt lange Zeit ohne Update in einem sicherheitstechnisch kritischen Zustand lassen, der vllt. sogar schlimmer als ein aktuelles Windows ist...

 *Quote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   ... kannst du ja ein einfaches Dist-upgrade fahren. 
> 
> Um dann die ganzen Vorteile des Rolling-Updates nicht zu haben?

 

Du HAST KEINE VORTEILE, wenn du nur einmal im Jahr aktualisierst.

kde gibts mittlerweile im Monatstakt, ebenso libreoffice. kernel gibts sicher in ähnlicher Frequenz. Geschweige denn mplayer, vlc und das ganze Multimedia-Zeugs. Da gibts immer wieder Bufferoverflows!

----------

## LinuxTom

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Also, den Leuten nicht sagen, dass sie jetzt ein Linux haben, ...

 

Da hast Du was falsch verstanden. Die wissen es ja, doch begreifen es nicht. Die wollen nur, dass der Rechner funktioniert. Vielleicht begreifbar mit den Leuten, die auch heute noch zum Euro Mark sagen. Die Zielgruppe ist halt ganz speziell.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> ... verdammt lange Zeit ohne Update ...

 

Der Rechner ist nicht am Netz. Nur zum Ausdrucken von kurzen Word-Texten und zum scannen. Nichts anderes. Keine Laufwerke.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> ... Du HAST KEINE VORTEILE, wenn ...

 

Wie gesagt, das ist kein normaler 0815-Rechner. Und alle Randbedingungen hier zu erläutern, ist der Thread vielleicht nicht der Richtige.

Wenn ein Rechner am Netz hängt, hast Du recht, da fahre ich aller 2 bis 4 Wochen ein Update. Es geht hier aber nur einfach um einen Sonderfall und die Frage, ob jemand weiß, dass sich schon einer dieses Sonderfalles angenommen hat. Die Entscheidung ob oder ob nicht, steht nicht. Ist einfach festgesetzt.

----------

## Necoro

Ich weiß nicht, wie viel zusätzlichen Aufwand das macht, aber du könntest doch zB ne VM oder ein chroot o.ä. mit der selben Konfiguration anlegen. Dieses hältst du denn relativ up2date und benutzt denn Binärpakete. Also:

In dem chroot/VM baust du immer mit "emerge --buildpkg" (was auch Binärpakete kreiert). Das Verzeichnis hängst du denn zB per NFS auf dem Laptop ein und setzt PKGDIR entsprechend. Denn auf dem Laptop ein "emerge --usepkg ... world" und er sollte einfach nur noch die Binärpakete entpacken.

----------

## LinuxTom

So werde ich es ja auch ab sofort machen. Mit meinen Rechnern mache ich es schon seit über einem Jahr so. Nur der Laptop kam eben diese Woche wieder rein und da halt das genannte Problem. Aber ganz so einfach ist das nicht, denn man muss beachten, dass bspw. bei manchen Updates auch noch Handarbeit notwendig ist (bspw. "rm '/usr/lib/liblber-2.3.so.0'") und so etwas muss ich mir über das Jahr auch noch merken und dann ausführen.   :Cool: 

----------

## Necoro

Eigentlich sollten die ja per pkg_postinst angezeigt werden. Sprich auch bei binärpaketen  :Smile: 

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> ... pkg_postinst angezeigt ...

 

Ja und auf die beziehe ich mich auch. Doch mache ich im Januar ein Update, wird es mir angezeigt und ich mache es. Jetzt kommen in dem Jahr noch 3 Updates dieses Paketes. Ok, wird nichts mehr angezeigt. Im Dezember-Paket geht man nicht mehr davon aus, dass das Alte noch existiert und man auf die Januar-Änderung testet. Nehme ich also einen "vor-Januar" Rechner und bespiele den mit dem Dezember Paket, kommt der Hinweis nicht mehr, dass eine alte Library zu löschen ist. Also diese Texte muss ich mir "merken".   :Rolling Eyes: 

Oder kennt jemand einen besseren Weg?    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Josef.95

Bezüglich alter Libs löschen könntest du das in portage-2.2 enthaltene Feature preserve-libs testen ;)

Es ist zwar noch als experimentell anzusehen doch hier funkt es seit Jahren schon gut und zuverlässig.

Eventuell auch noch interessant zu diesem Thema:

glsa-check

siehe zb Up-to-date bleiben

----------

